

Ruby conferences that matter - qhoxie
http://railspikes.com/2008/10/14/conferences-that-matter

======
sfamiliar
title should be: Rails Conferences that Matter

in general, the conferences that matter most for a given company are those
that address the tech on which the company is based and those specific to
their market sector (social networking companies should hit social networking
conferences).

~~~
jon_dahl
Good point. Title changed. s/Conf/Ruby conf

~~~
qhoxie
I dig too :)

------
jamesbritt
Ruby needs more expensive, exclusive conferences.

